# Internet Explorer 7: Öffentliche Betaversion verfügbar



## advisor (1 Februar 2006)

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/IE/ie7/ie7betaredirect.mspx


----------



## webwatcher (1 Februar 2006)

verschoben, mit "Gefahren und Straftaten im Internet" im Internet hat die Meldung wohl nichts zu 
tun, obwohl man ins Grübeln kommen könnte...

ww


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,398466,00.html


> Grundvoraussetzung für den IE7 ist Windows XP mit dem Service Pack zwei -
> und eine ordentliche Portion Mut, denn wie bei allen Beta-Versionen kann auch der
> neue Internet Explorer noch Fehler beinhalten. Tja, "no risk, no fun".


cp


----------



## stieglitz (2 Februar 2006)

So, ich hab mir den mal installiert auf meinem Laptop.
Diesen Rechner kann ich jederzeit platt machen und neu installieren, da ist nichts wirklich wichtiges drauf. Desshal mein Mut. 

Der erste Eindruck von dem neuen Browser ist recht gut, kann natürlich  noch nichts abschliessendes sagen. Fehler habe ich noch keinen gefunden.
Der Browser hat eine neue Standartschrift , die eindeutig besser als Arial zu lesen ist. 
Und das mit den Tabs ist auch recht angenehm.
Also traut euch mal.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Februar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Und das mit den Tabs ist auch recht angenehm.
> Also traut euch mal.


ich werd den Teufel tun, FF hat mich schon vor sehr viel Müll bewahrt.  Seiten die unbedingt Flash brauchen 
sind zu 99% Müll  und AX ist die Wurzel allen Übels, also warum sollte ich IE nehmen? 
Tabs hat M$ bei FF abgekupfert 

cp


----------



## Heiko (2 Februar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Tabs hat M$ bei FF abgekupfert


Und FF bei Opera - nur, um den Bogen richtig zu schließen...


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> FF hat mich schon vor sehr viel Müll bewahrt.


FF Version 1.5.0.1 ist auch gerade erschienen - aktualisieren!


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Februar 2006)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


erst der Erfolg  von FF hat M$ nachdenken  lassen...


----------



## Heiko (2 Februar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch das ist richtig.
Ich persönlich halte den Ansatz eh für den einzig richtigen. Wenn man sich mal überlegt, wie voll die Taskleiste ist, wenn man man zehn verschiedene Seiten mit dem IE offen hat...
Auch diese Taskleisteneintragsstapelei bringts nicht wirklich.


----------



## stieglitz (2 Februar 2006)

Blos zur Klarstellung.
Wir haben hier in unserer Firma im Intranet ein paar Andwendungen die unter AktivX laufen. Und das geht eben nur mit dem MSIE. Das kann man nun bedauern, aber so ist es eben mal. Desshalb arbeite ich meist mit dem IE, obwohl ich auch den FF und Opera auf dem Rechner hab. Mit diesen Browsern kann ich mich einfach nicht richtig anfreunden, wahrscheinlich ist es aber nur die Faulheit, mich damit zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Heiko (2 Februar 2006)

Das kenne ich von meinem Arbeitgeber auch.
Allerdings funktioniert das meiste auch mit dem Firefox (wenn es auch nicht offiziell supportet wird).
Ich frage mich eh, warum man nicht standartoffen produziert. Das macht zwar primär etwas mehr Arbeit, hinterher ist ein eventueller Wechsel des Betriebssystems oder ein heterogenes Netz überhaupt kein Problem.
Beispiel: Anwendungen per Java programmieren. Das geht sicher genauso gut wie per ActiveX und ist systemoffen.
Verarbeitungslogik gehört IMHO eh auf den Server und nicht auf den Client (lässt sich freilich nicht immer strikt durchsetzen).
Aber wir geraten ins filosofieren...


----------



## News (2 Februar 2006)

Erschienen ist auch SeaMonkey 1.0 - für Freunde der bisherigen Mozilla-Suite mit integriertem Mailclient u.a. Der Umstieg hat bei mir problemlos geklappt, man kann die alte Mozilla-Version (z.B. 1.7.2) und/oder den Firefox auch noch nebenher installiert lassen.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Februar 2006)

@Stieglitz 

kannst du mal schaun, ob sie ein weiteres (relativ wenig bekanntes aber sehr nützliches) Feature von FF abgekupfert haben. 
Mit CTRL +  bzw CTRL - läßt sich beim FF  real-time die Textgröße fast beliebig vergrößern oder verkleinern.


----------



## stieglitz (2 Februar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> @Stieglitz
> 
> kannst du mal schaun, ob sie ein weiteres (relativ wenig bekanntes aber sehr nützliches) Feature von FF abgekupfert haben.
> Mit CTRL +  bzw CTRL - läßt sich beim FF  real-time die Textgröße fast beliebig vergrößern oder verkleinern.



ja, geht. Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Februar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> ja, geht. Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt.


Blick in die Karten des Nachbarn erspart stundenlanges Nachdenken...


----------



## advisor (2 Februar 2006)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Auch diese Taskleisteneintragsstapelei bringts nicht wirklich.


Das war bei unseren Usern bei der Migration von Windows 2000 auf XP auch ein brandheisses Thema. Es gab viele Beschwerden über diese Stapelei. Auch das Problem mit ActiveX ist bestens bekannt. Betrifft zB das Fileupload in Lotus Quickplace. Quickplace funzt ohne ActiveX nicht.


----------



## stieglitz (2 Februar 2006)

Wir haben eine standart Software zur Visuallisierung von statistischen Daten im Einsatz. Diese basiert eben auf AktiveX für die Darstellung im Browser. Um diese abzulösen, müssten wir Sofwarelizenzen im Wert von ca. 25.000 € kaufen. Um die bestehende Applikation umzustellen wäre wohl nochmals der gleiche Betrag nötig.
Jetzt mach das mal deinem Controller klar, dass das notwendig ist.
FF ist besser als MSIE sticht da ganz sicher nicht.

PS.: Hab mich inzwischen mit dem IE7 einigermaßen vertraut gemacht,
gefällt mir, auch wenn M$ spät dran ist und abgekupfert hat.
Es gibt leider noch keine deutsche Version, und das bei meinem holprigen Englisch.


----------



## berend2805 (2 Februar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> @Stieglitz
> 
> kannst du mal schaun, ob sie ein weiteres (relativ wenig bekanntes aber sehr nützliches) Feature von FF abgekupfert haben.
> Mit CTRL +  bzw CTRL - läßt sich beim FF  real-time die Textgröße fast beliebig vergrößern oder verkleinern.


Und jetzt der Knaller: das geht noch einfacher. Taste Ctrl und gleichzeitig Scrollrad der Maus hoch oder runter drehen, hat denselben Effekt, und man muss noch nicht mal die eine Hand aufs Keyboard legen.


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2006)

Kann man diese Vergrößerug oder Verkleinerung eigentlich auch dauerhaft irgendwie speichern?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man diese Vergrößerug oder Verkleinerung eigentlich auch dauerhaft irgendwie speichern?


Das weiß ich leider nicht, aber wenn es geht, dann weiß es jemand hier im Firefox Forum >klickst Du hier<

Und wenn Du möchtest, dann kann ich gerne für Dich mal fragen, ich bin da sowieso den ganzen Tag eingeloggt, und dann musst Du Dich nicht extra registrieren.


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2006)

Ohhh, gerne, bitte doch!

Auf einem meiner Rechner läuft Linux. Leider kann ich die Schrift im Browser dort nicht besser anpassen ohne die gesamte Bildschirmanzeige zu beinflussen. Erschwerend kommt ein exotischer Monitor hinzu, mit dem Linux so seine Probleme hat.


----------



## SEP (2 Februar 2006)

berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh danke, habe ich etwas über den (immer nur und sehr gerne) genutzten FF dazu gelernt - übrigens inzwischen 1.5.0.1 - keine Probleme bisher ...


----------



## berend2805 (2 Februar 2006)

berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich habe mal bisschen gesucht, ich habe glaube ich nicht ganz verstanden, was Du mit "dauerhaft" meinst: einzelne Schriftgrößen, oder insgesamt die Schrift? Auf jeden Fall kannst Du HIER schon mal lesen, vor allem der letzte Beitrag von



			
				gammaburst schrieb:
			
		

> Die Firefox _Text Size Toolbar_ Erweiterung stellt Toolbarbuttons für die Standardeinstellungen aus
> Ansicht > Schriftgrad > vergrößern|verkleinern|normal
> zur Verfügung.
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß, und wenns nicht geht, vielleicht doch mal kurz registrieren, könnte sich in Deinem Fall lohnen, zumal da einige Linux-User unterwegs sind.


----------



## stieglitz (3 Februar 2006)

Beim IE7 gehts auch mit strg + Scrollrad.

Beim IE6 gehts auch aber nicht mit strg +/-.
Was man so alles lernt


----------



## stieglitz (3 Februar 2006)

Hier die erste Negativ Meldung zum IE7
http://www.boocompany.com/index.cfm/content/story/id/13281/


> Microsoft hat die erste öffentliche Beta 2-Preview-Version des Internet Explorer 7 zum Download bereitgestellt und muss sich bereits mit der ersten schwerwiegenden Schwachstelle auseinandersetzen. Hacker können den Browser mittels einer Denial-of-Service-Attacke (DoS) zum Absturz bringen und bösartigen Code in das PC-System des Users einschleusen. Davor warnt Tom Ferris auf security-protocols.com in einem Advisory. Um den Browser zum Absturz zu bringen, müssen die Angreifer dem Bericht zufolge lediglich ein html-Dokument mit einer überlangen Angabe eines BGSOUND SCR-Elements versehen. Microsoft soll inzwischen über die Sicherheitslücke informiert worden sein.


----------

